# Biken im Großraum Schwandorf



## EL_Rey (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche nach Bikern / Bikerinnen aus der Gegend um Schwandorf zwecks gemeinsamen bikens ... Ich bin selbst viel in der Gegend unterwegs (Regental, Oberpfälzer Seenplatte ....) und kenne mich in der Region relativ gut aus. Ich würde auf diesem Weg gern Anschluss zu Bikern aus der Region finden ....


----------



## LimeGreen (13. Juni 2006)

Hey,
bin auch Regensburg/Neutraublinger und ebenfalls interesse am gemeinsamen biken.Bin leider noch nicht ganz so fit wieder weil Wiedereinsteiger.
Auch interesse an bikeparkbesuchen?
Kennst den Dirtpark in Regensburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
bin aus Neunburg und immer auf der Suche nach Traumrevieren in der Gegend. Selbst bin ich oft im Schwarzachtal (Heimatrevier), Waldmünchen, Bayerischer Wald unterwegs.
PS: Noch was in eigener Sache. Möchte im Juli den Westalpencross fahren, bin leider noch alleine und selbst auf der Suche nach Mitfahrer. Hast Du Interesse bzw. kennst Du Leute die sich das (kurzfristig) antun wollen? Siehe auch IBC WestalpenX.
Gruß, Peter


----------



## EL_Rey (14. Juni 2006)

hallo,
Schwarzachtal würd ich mir auch gerne mal anschauen ... meine Hometrails sind v.a. das Regental. Wennst mal Lust hast können wir gern a Runde drehen (so entspannte 1,5 - 2 h); 
Wegen Transalp ... des ist mir dann doch zu Anstrengend  ; von meinen Kumpels fahrt des Jahr glaub ich auch keiner...
vom Regental/Mariental gibts auf meiner Seite in der Gallery auch einige schöne Fotos ....


----------



## LimeGreen (14. Juni 2006)

Ser`s Peter und der Rest...
ja gute Idee sollten mal was ausmachen. Könnten uns ja SAD treffen,wäre ungefähr die Mitte.
Kenn beide Gebiete nicht aber immer offen für neues. Hast du auch interesse BikePark mässig?

Micha


----------



## LimeGreen (14. Juni 2006)

War jemand von Euch schonmal in Bozi Dar CZ im Bikepark?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2006)

bozi dar ist eine der härtesten DH strecken die ich kenn ... 480 hm in der falllinie ... da weisst unten nimmer wie du bremsen sollst 

mit nem cube ltd 6 würd ich da die finger davon lassen 

bin so wie es ausschaut ab mitte august für nen halbes jahr in Regensburg im exil und bräucht da nen bikeführer der rgb net nur als punkt auf der karte kennt ... ich kann auch tourenfahren !! nur falls angesichts der bikes zweifeln aufkommen *g*


----------



## LimeGreen (15. Juni 2006)

Moin  DU,

denk lässt sich was organisieren wennst hier bist, sind schon so 3-4Leut`wie ich als neuling etz mitbekomm hab.
Hatte nur Bozi Dar in der Bike gelesen,da wirds aber nicht so "krass" beschrieben ;-)
Bau auch nebenbei noch an nem Fully, sonnst leih ich mir mal eins dafür ;-)

Nur falls zweifel aufkommen ;-)
Bin ja erstma wiedereinsteiger,dein Beitrag zu Bozi DAr spornt mich an erstrecht mal hinzufahren...


----------



## KonaFrau (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo El 


tja du musst ja nur mit mir biken gehen ;-) ..... weist ja lift hoch - mit bike wieder runter 

ausserdem warte ich immer noch auf den termin fuer garda urlaub *huestel*

gruesse das nettchen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2006)

LimeGreen schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte nur Bozi Dar in der Bike gelesen,da wirds aber nicht so "krass" beschrieben ;-)



hmm 

meine aussagen beziehen sich immer zum fahren am limit  und das is in bozi halt krass ... besonders wenn man bedenkt das die siegerzeit beim race so bei 4:20 glaub ich liegt.
technisch sind zwar nen paar brocken drin aber im grossen und ganzen nen aufgebohrter naturDH
du würdest wohl runterkommen ... aber ob dir das spass macht musst dann selbst entscheiden


----------



## LimeGreen (20. Juni 2006)

Also sag wir treffen uns mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimeGreen (26. Juni 2006)

So dada,

also kriegmer diesen Sommer nochma was zsamm????

*duckundweg*


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2006)

ich war am samstag in bozi dar ... ne du hast da keinen spass ... das weiss ich jetzt
hab leider erst an der grenze drangedacht das ich dir was sagen hätte können 

wolln mer uns net mal am ochsenkopf treffen ... oder im fichtelgebirge zu ner tour ... das gefällt dir sicher mehr


----------



## LimeGreen (26. Juni 2006)

Erzähl doch ma wies so war !

Klingt ja echt nicht besonders dolle...

Ja klar im Bike Park da ?


----------



## OLB Carre (28. Juni 2006)

sers, wir fahren jeden dienstag in und um regensburg ca. 19.00 uhr ne kleine feierabendrunde! is immer recht spassig und anschliessender biergartenbesuch garantiert! treffpunkt is vorm stadler! einfach vorbeikommen! 
da carré!


----------



## EL_Rey (29. Juni 2006)

wir sind am Wochenende (Sa oder So) im Regental zwischen Regenstauf und Nittenau unterweges (so c.a. 1,5 - 2 h) wer Lust hat bitte Bescheid sagen, ist ne klarre Runde mit vielen Trails .....


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2006)

LimeGreen schrieb:
			
		

> Erzähl doch ma wies so war !
> 
> Klingt ja echt nicht besonders dolle...
> 
> Ja klar im Bike Park da ?



bozi is einfach mörder ... man hat da nur spass wenn man federweg ohne ende unter sich hat ... die strecke hat bremslöcher und prügelnde bodenwellen ohne ende  mir macht das schon spass  aber die allermeisten sehen das net so 

wennst unbedingt mal hinwillst ... wir können uns dort schon mal treffen  das will ich dann schon sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimeGreen (30. Juni 2006)

wennst unbedingt mal hinwillst ... wir können uns dort schon mal treffen  das will ich dann schon sehen [/QUOTE]


Davon kannst ma ausgehn... 

 fehlender Federweg wird durch Wahnsinn ersetzt 
aber vorher muss wohl mein Fully einigermassen fertig sein, kein thema brauch nur noch ungefähr ALLES ;-)

auch mal wer bock auf das :

http://www.joergschmieder.de/cycling/mtb/05kampenwand/tour.shtml

http://www.roberge.de/frameexec.php?file=tour.php&id=72&swo=


----------



## KonaFrau (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo SAD'ler und Regensburger 

da ich zur zeit niemanden habe der mit mir richtung bikepark faehrt wollte ich mal anfragen wie es den so an einem der naechsten We's aussieht . 
Haette jemand lust richtung Saalbach,Oko oder B- Mais mit mir zu fahren ... ?


----------



## LimeGreen (13. Juli 2006)

Moinsen, also wie gesagt,bin da immer dabei, wenns nicht grad 500km in der Hitze zum fahren sind. 
Denk Bodenmais wäre mal ein guter anfang für mich


----------



## KonaFrau (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo !


dieses we bin ich schon verplant  aber naechstes we haette ich zeit und bock ... b mais koennen wir gerne mal testen ! kommst du direkt aus R .. bin naemlich sad'lerin  

bye bye jeanette


----------



## LimeGreen (14. Juli 2006)

Moin;

naja nicht direkt,Neutraubling wennst kennst. Aber is eigentlich das selbe. 
Ja nächstes wär okay, dieses bei mir auch schon dicht. 
Wegen fahren wär mir egal, könnten uns hier irgendwo treffen und dann mit (m)einem weiter, oder wiest magst.

FAhr auf jeden mit meim Hardtail.

NOchwas, was brauch ich den dort so alles ? Riesenhelm usw???
Wäre ja dann mein erstes MAl *gr*

Micha


----------



## KonaFrau (14. Juli 2006)

LimeGreen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin;
> 
> naja nicht direkt,Neutraubling wennst kennst. Aber is eigentlich das selbe.
> Ja nächstes wär okay, dieses bei mir auch schon dicht.
> ...



Mahlzeit Micha

hach einmal ist immer das erste mal und tut hoffentlich auch garnicht weh  

ja neutraubling ist mir ein begriff , mir waere es lieb wenn wir mit deinem fahren als mit meinem weil da mein stinker schon nicht so recht rein will ..benzin teilen wir dann halt ...

hm ja was man(n) an ausruestung so braucht .... die strecken kannst dir ja aussuchen und ich glaube nicht das du gleich 5 meter drops hinlegen moechtest .. ich selbst hab an sich alle protektoren fuer naken ,beine ,arme kopf selber... aber man(n) kann sich vor ort ja auch vom bike bis helm alles leihen .. ich persoenlich ziehe nen fullface helm vor da neue zaehne ziemlich ins geld gehen  

cu jeanette


----------



## LimeGreen (14. Juli 2006)

Ja logo kein Stress geht mit meinem auf jedem.
Wem sagst des mit den Zähnen, bekomm etz dann auch mein Kostenvoranschlag... 

Also geh ich mal von gefixt aus, Sa oder So?

Noch wer interesse??


----------



## KonaFrau (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo 

machen wir Sa ? bis wann willst du los fahren in R und wo treffen wir uns ?

bin mal gespannt wie du B mais findest ..  


dir ein schones we 

cu jeanette


----------



## LimeGreen (14. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ja samstag passt. 
keine ahnung,früh aber nicht vorm aufstehn würd i sagn. und dann zb lappersdorfer Kreisel,da kannst parken und dann zisch mit meim weiter.

treffen so bis bis 9:30?

Ebenfalls schönes we!!


----------



## KonaFrau (14. Juli 2006)

nabend 

ok also am pendlerparkplatz um 9:30 .... 

freu freu bmais wir kommen  



war ja schon ne laaange woche nimmer Dh'lern 

cu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

